

If you're not using 1Password (or something similar) you're an idiot - Osiris
http://brooksreview.net/2011/06/1password-idiots/

======
ianterrell
> _with the pending doom from hackers...and Post-It notes defeat the purpose
> of passwords_

I've always taken umbrage at those two lines of thought together. For the
average person (you know, without dedicated enemies), a secure password
written on a Post-It note on your monitor is a pretty safe scenario.

Or is Lulzsec peeking in everyone's windowz, too?

~~~
JordyB
Doesn't having a secure password on a Post-It note make it insecure? There are
plenty of people near me that would just love to look at my emails. But from a
hacker point of view Lulzsec would not be able to view your Post-It note
password (web-cams and mirrors aside).

~~~
ianterrell
> _Doesn't having a secure password on a Post-It note make it insecure?_

Technically.

> _There are plenty of people near me that would just love to look at my
> emails._

I just don't think that's actually true for many people. My parents, for
instance. Or people with home offices who don't leave the door open when they
have crazy parties—or who put their passwords on a piece of paper stuffed in
the middle of a book.

The point is that writing your password down, for most people, is actually
_good_ advice.

------
skimbrel
Okay, so which of the one-password apps is the best?

I keep meaning to start using one, but I don't know which to try. I'm an Apple
user all the way (home and office Macs plus an iPhone and iPad) and some sort
of sync would be great. Additionally, what are the different models for
storage, encryption, and retrieval?

~~~
wriq
1Password should have you covered on all fronts (OSX/iOS versions). You have
the option of using Dropbox to keep everything synced
([http://help.agilebits.com/1Password3/cloud_syncing_with_drop...](http://help.agilebits.com/1Password3/cloud_syncing_with_dropbox.html)).

------
jesstaa
lol, that password is ridiculous. Nobody would be able to guess it with in the
next few billion years, but then again they probably wouldn't with an 8
character password either.

